# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  Zoo Med broken Latches

## bshmerlie

If anybody has a Zoo Med terrarium with a broken latch you can contact Zoo Med at 888-496-6633 and they will replace the latch for free.  Just give them your name and address and they will mail you out a new one no questions asked. Pretty great customer service.

----------


## Don

Thanks Cheri.  Mine broke on the 18x18x24 the day I bought it and just lived with using a cotter pin to keep it closed.

----------


## bshmerlie

All it takes is a phone call. What I like is you can actually talk with a live person.

----------


## sajane

i wish exo terra would do that. They wanted me to pull it apart to see what was wrong with it and I didn t want to ruin it completely so i also just use a skewer to keep it closed

----------


## BufoTheMiniToad

Well they replace broken repti-foggers? Mine lasted a month and then broke. $70 down the drain. :\

----------

